# Need to buy good value compression tester for a DIY'er- Suggestions?



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Hi, I'm just a DIY'er that will have the occasional project to do here and there around the house. Lately, much of my projects have been related to my 13 year old car and some small engines (on old motorcycles or scooters). I have yet to buy a compression tester... somehow I escaped needing one until now. I will probably only use it once a year, if that, but I do need one that is accurate. Getting a cheap one that will give poor measurements can cause me a headache and lead me to tear down a perfectly working engine, but on the other hand I don't need the best one on the market because I will probably barely use it.

Any suggestions on good compression testers? I also need a long reach 10mm adapter for one of my small engines, so if there is a compression tester for a good value that has a long reach 10mm adapter that would be a plus. 

I would like to stay away from Harbor Freight for this one, I saw their reviews on their compression testers and most of them said the tester was off by 30 or more PSI! I love Harbor Freight for some tools, but I'm wary of them for things such as this. 

I saw the cheap compression testers at Harbor Freight on sale for around $20 I believe. I would like to spend anywhere between $0 and $70 for one that will be reliable. Any suggestions for good name brand compression testers? If you have a specific model or link to one you like, let me know please.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Go to a parts store and get an OTC tester. They are good quality they actually make a lot of factory test equipment.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Snap-ON quality usually doesn't come with a 20 dollar price tag, so consider getting acquainted with your local rental guys for occasional use.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

cjm94 said:


> Go to a parts store and get an OTC tester. They are good quality they actually make a lot of factory test equipment.


Amazon.com has several for a good price.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the OTC suggestion, those seem to have GREAT reviews and are a very reasonable price. They seem perfect for my needs. Thanks!


----------

